# where do i start!!



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi to everyone, my name is jo and i have had numerous failed attemps at IVF, a very good friend of mine has offered to be a host surrogate for me. We talked about it about a year ago but i wasn't ready to give up the idea of carrying my own child, now this seems like the best option but i really don't know anything about surrogacy. can anyone give me some advice on what will happen, how long it will take, the laws involved and how much it will cost, any advice would be grately appreciated thanks love jo xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Jo
We are just about to start our surrogacy journey , can't wait now.

There is alot to sort out, you and your surrogate will need to go through counselling first at your clinic, once they are happy with both parties things can get moving, most clinics freeze the sperm for 6 months before using it, so you have to take that in to your timing.

Our clinic needed to know that our surro had finished having her own children, you, your DH and surro needs bloods done.

At the start of treatment you need to take out a life insurance for your surrogate that runs for 2 years for £200,000 on life.

Once your surro gets pg you need to take out a will for her.

There is so much that needs to be done, this is just that main parts.

As for cost, that will vary quite a bit, our drugs were quite expensive as I need lots as I don't react very well to them.

Hope this has helped a little I am sure someone else can help that have more experience then me 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## traceylove2001 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im so glad you posted this question, i came on today to do the same thing.

Like you, my friend has just offered to be our host surrogate, after many miscarriages, IVF, FET .... blah, blah, blah  

I didnt know that you had to take out life insurance or have to do a will.  I know about the IVF and the freezing for 6 months.

Looks like i have some more research to do  

I look forward to reading more on both your journeys


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks to tracey and jo for your replies    looks like there is alot more to it then i thought! if i am to go ahead i would need a donor for the sperm as my husband dosen't have any, my plan was going to be to have one final cycle of IVF take all the embryo's to blast then have the best two put back in me, then if that was unsuccessful i was going to see about having any remaining frozen embryo's transfered into my surrogate (would this way not be possible then?  ). As i only went on this board yesterday i dont really know anything but i will be definatly looking out for both of you on your journeys take care love jo xxx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jo and Tracey,
I can't answer your specific questions on host as our daughter was born through straight surrogacy.
However I can recommend that you get yourselves over to Surrogacy UK, and check out their website and message board. There is lots of information on the legal side of things, wills, insurance etc, and on the message board you can ask any questions you might have. There are host surrogates and IP's who post on there regularly, and everyone is very friendly.
The web address is www.surrogacyuk.org
Good Luck
EJJB
x 

/links


----------

